# Invest in a Compressor



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

I just bought my first compressor to clean off the dust between the sanding/spraying/sanding routine...It's one of the best investments in tools that I have ever made....I almost don't need to tack cloth the doors!

I'm not much of a spray guy but recently I've taken those jobs on because of the economy...I had to invest in quite a few more tools..I bought a used,almost new Dewalt compressor...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just wait. I have a small compressor for dust under baseboards, a 28 gal. one that is not used much since it does not have enough CFM for HVLP and conventional, and the largest DeWalt that is still portable (18 gal tank, but large motor 110/220V). I do not consider myself a spray guy either.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

If your going to invest in a good compressor, you should always choose an OIL cooled compressor, they last triple the life of those that don't have oil.


----------



## ACPINTER (Apr 21, 2009)

The oil lubricated compressors are alot quieter too!!!


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

ACPINTER said:


> The oil lubricated compressors are alot quieter too!!!


My Dewalt is bathed in oil,but it is still pretty damn noisy!!.like vacuum cleaners,all compressors are noisy..If you work near one then you need hearing protection in my view.....I prefer to put it in another room.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I get flawless results with a shop vac to clean dust.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The oiless get a lot louder with time as well.

shop vac is fine for repaint. air compressor is needed to clean all the previous trades dust from under baseboards before you spray, or the airless will blow it everywhere.


----------



## PainterGuy (Jun 29, 2009)

Why keep buying more oil?:whistling2: Just learn how to use the standard base. I have one that has 4 different connections, and it's electric powered, it works just as great!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The oiless get a lot louder with time as well.
> 
> shop vac is fine for repaint. air compressor is needed to clean all the previous trades dust from under baseboards before you spray, or the airless will blow it everywhere.


:yes::yes:


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

DeanV said:


> The oiless get a lot louder with time as well.
> 
> shop vac is fine for repaint. air compressor is needed to clean all the previous trades dust from under baseboards before you spray, or the airless will blow it everywhere.


Crevice tool works good, unless sometimes when there is carpet tack. Even then I rarely encounter dust. Occasionally a little sticks here or there in the primer coat that needs to be sanded out.

Do you vacuum at the same time to suck up the dust as you are shooting air under the base? I would think an air nozzle would blow dust everywhere prior to spraying.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For me, a crevice tool has never gotten enough of the dust out that an airless will not blow dust into the finish. We blow under the base, sweep, then vacuum.


----------

